

Ask HN: How to secure a laptop for mobile editing of online content? - publicprivacy

Hello all,&lt;p&gt;I am looking for the best advice out there for making my laptop secure when doing very risky media work. I will essentially be a mobile studio between and iPhone and the MacBook. I need to know the best backup and security suggestions for my data and rights. I am looking for the best ways to &quot; get shit done.&quot;
======
tobylane
Protecting against physical attack is difficult. Where will the laptop be,
will it ever be unwatched in public? Consider a Kensington lock, though if
someone is after your data then they won't mind breaking it off.

What type of media work is this? What rights are you afraid of losing, and who
to? If you're worried about rights you can realistically lose (ie overreaching
local police, NSA) they will take away your rights, then not be able to use
that evidence in court. They still know everything they learnt.

General paranoid security applies here too - be wary what you open, where you
go, what plugins you have. One idea for being absurdly paranoid is to have PXE
internet boot that requires passwords at several stages, which could then
allow you access to your own cloud service.

------
stewardcop
You may try mobileEcho to secure mobile file management. It's a comprehensive,
secure solution for:

1) Accessing corporate content on file servers, NAS and SharePoint.

2) Sharing files and content with co-workers and with external parties such as
customers, outside partners, and outside vendors (e.g. legal counsel,
accountants, banks, etc.)

3)Syncing and sharing content across all of your devices – desktop, laptop,
tablet and smartphone.

4) and so on

Check more here:
[http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/products/mobilecho/](http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/products/mobilecho/)

This is a very important question and I believe that companies need to pay
more attention to mobile device management.

------
MrMeker
You could boot from a liveCD or some other read-only media. Your files could
live on a server you trust, accessed only by encrypted means that you trust
haven't been modified because your machine is read only.

You have to trust something.

